#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which ghost & comedy movie is your favourite?

## Prasath

My favourite ghost and comedy movie is darling .it's my favourite so guys tell me your favourite here.

----------


## Bhavya

> My favourite ghost and comedy movie is darling .it's my favourite so guys tell me your favourite here.


In 2019 Devi 2 is my favorite horror comedy movie. Prasath what's your favorite horror comedy movie?

----------

